# Yumbox lunchbox equivalent in the UK??



## Connah'sMommy

Hi all

Could any mums who make packed lunches recommend a similar lunchbox to the Yumbox? You can get this from the US but it's soooo expensive and I just wondered if anyone had anything similar?

It's a lunchbox with lots of different sections for anyone that doesn't know,have a quick google,they look fab :thumbup:

Anyway...any help would be fab :flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

You can get this from tesco or asda. -https://www.tesco.com/direct/sistema-quaddie-lunch-box-15l/511-3739.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=511-3739#product-details

Other places are :

https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/childrens-lunchboxes/lunch-boxes-with-compartments

https://www.thelunchboxstore.co.uk/lunchboxes


----------



## Tasha

I've seen similar in Tiger x


----------



## Rachel_C

We don't have the lunch boxes with compartments but we have several of the other Sistema boxes and they're fab quality.


----------



## lola_90

It looks great huge website says it will be releasing in the UK in June!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

June can't come quick enough haha I have a few of the sistema ones but they arnt the same :( not enough compartments and Connah is a difficult one to please with lunches :dohh:


----------



## pinkie77

Wow it looks fab but £25 for a lunchbox??? It wants to be indestructible for that :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

It looks good ! I need one lol


----------

